# Help. youth rifle?



## cmk86 (Jun 1, 2006)

looking for recomendations on a youth rifle. I won a Savage model 111 30.06 at a wild game dinner yesterday that I can exchange. I want to get a rifle that my daughters can use (and myself). Something that will grow with them. I have to deal with Gander Mountain. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Here you go.

http://www.savagearms.com/11fyxp3.htm

Package Series
Model 11FYXP3 Youth with AccuTrigger
Action
Short
Caliber
223 Rem., 243 Win., 7mm-08 Rem.
Overall Length
41.5"
Barrel Length
22"
Weight
6.5 lbs.
Magazine
Capacity
4 rounds
Stock
Black synthetic with positive checkering, 12.5"length of pull.
Sights
3-9x40mm scope, mounted and bore-sighted.
Rifling Rate of Twist
223 Rem. (1 in 9")
243 Win. (1 in 9.25")
7mm-08 Rem.(1 in 9.9.5")
Features
AccuTriggerTM, blued barreled action, free-floating and button-rifled barrel, top loading internal box magazine, nylon sling and swivel studs.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Another nice choice is an A-Bolt 'Micro-Hunter' in 243. Yes a "youth' rifle will give you smaller/shorter dimensions but you could also do the "managed-recoil" route with ammo for the 30-06. A handloader with some H 4895 can also turn a 30-06 into a puppy with 125-150 grn bullets. Some depends on the trade credit they offer. If they allow you full value to trade on something else then I would consider it.


----------



## grizzly (Dec 11, 2000)

Run some managed recoil loads through it until the youth is ready for a little more punch. You would be suprised how nice they work.

Grizzly.


----------



## jimmy johans (Feb 19, 2007)

A Bolt micro hunter is a top youth firearm. 
243 is very popular


----------



## cmk86 (Jun 1, 2006)

I went to the store today. Not a lot to choose from from in the "youth" section. They had an A bolt but it was left handed, a Savage in 308, a Remington 243 and a couple of Rossi single shot combo's. I think I will check into the managed recoil option before I make a decision. The store did give me a "gift card" for the value of the rifle I won. They said they sold the gun to the "dinner" for $349. Its a start.


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

Strongly suggest you do not get a 30-06 for your daughter, even with reduced recoil loads it's way more gun than is needed in Michgan for Whitetail. I'd also pass on the .243, even though it's a great caliber it requires precision shooting skills and is not the best for the novice.

My choice would be a Remington model seven youth model in .260 Remington or 7mm-08. Great gun that will last a lifetime and both calibers are just about perfect for Michigan whitetail and can be used for bigger game as well.


----------



## GrtWhtHntr (Dec 2, 2003)

I'd go with the .243 or .308 for reduced recoil. 7mm-08 would be good too, but you'll pay dearly for ammo. I own a savage in both .243 and .308 and both are deadly on deer.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

*I bought a Remington 710 youth .243 at gander not long ago and they had some others on clearance as well. Youth model with boresighted 3-9 scope. I bought it for less than $300. So far I love it and the kids can shoot it without the fear of heavy recoil. Good luck 

Ganzer


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

FYI, stay away from the Rossi single shot combos. I have the Rossi Trifecta (.243, 20ga and .22) and its a POS... I cant barley keep the .243 on paper at 100yds (tried tons of different loads) and the 20ga set-up doesnt even have beads or anything for sighting..

Just my .02

CB


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

Munsterlndr said:


> Strongly suggest you do not get a 30-06 for your daughter, even with reduced recoil loads it's way more gun than is needed in Michgan for Whitetail. I'd also pass on the .243, even though it's a great caliber it requires precision shooting skills and is not the best for the novice.
> 
> My choice would be a Remington model seven youth model in .260 Remington or 7mm-08. Great gun that will last a lifetime and both calibers are just about perfect for Michigan whitetail and can be used for bigger game as well.


reduced recoil loads in the 30-06 put it at around 30-30 performance. that's way more gun than needed for michigan whitetail?

standard recoil tables list both the 260 rem and the 7mm-08 as having more recoil than a 30-30 (13 ft/lbs, 12.6 ft/lbs, 10.6 ft/lbs respectively).

the 260 and the 7mm-08 are great rounds, and there are plenty of reasons to look at them, but i don't feel recoil is one of them. my 13 year old nephew shot his first deer this year with my version of a reduced recoil 30-06 load - a 150 grain sierra doing nearly 2,700 fps (which is still more performance than the factory loaded reduced-recoil loads). he grouped great at the bench, especially for a city kid that's never really shot guns before. when we went to the range, i started him on a 22 lr, then gave him a 223, then the 30-30, then the 30-06. he loved it.

good luck cmk, i'd keep the 30-06.


----------



## bentrod (Nov 27, 2004)

cmk86 said:


> looking for recomendations on a youth rifle. I won a Savage model 111 30.06 at a wild game dinner yesterday that I can exchange. I want to get a rifle that my daughters can use (and myself). Something that will grow with them. I have to deal with Gander Mountain. Thanks in advance.


I would go with the 7mm-08, ammo cost is just about the same as 308 and and as easy to get as 308. Both rounds have same powder capacity as the .243 so recoil depends on bullet weight, a light load for .245 105 gr wouldn't kick much less than 120 gr in the 7mm-08. But the 7mm-08 can be used for game as big as elk, and quite often is. My wife can shoot a box of 140 gr from the bench in one sitting. The 7mm-08 is a versatile round.

Jim


----------



## cmk86 (Jun 1, 2006)

I currently have a .35, 30-06 and a 7mm mag so I dont want another 06. I think I want to stay away from a "youth" model and get a 243, 308 or a 7mm-08 and have the stock modified to fit. Better yet buy a second stock. (One for the girls and one for me.) My oldest daughter turned 11 in Dec. so she has over a year and a half before she can hunt big game in Mi. She has been rabbit huning this year a few times and is interested in deer hunting. All three of my daughters shoot well with their bows and BB guns and I would like them to be comfortable with "their" rifle before being able to hunt. A friends wife has a 7mm-08. Were going to shoot that before I make a decision. Thanks to all. Other input is welcome


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

My brother has the Browning Micro Hunter in a 308 Win and though it's a "youth" model, it actually fits me pretty well and much better than the Rem M7 which seems to have a much shorter stock. The 7-08 is a great choice. It is also available with managed recoil loads (as is the 308). Another option if you're leaning away from youth models is the 270 Win. With the managed recoil loads, it's reported to recoil less (or comparable) to a 243. Bring her to the shop and let her help pick one out.


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

if you want a different caliber, then i think i'd go with the 25-06, 257 roberts, 260 rem, etc. 

personally, i've wanted a 25-06, i think it makes a great deer round and coyote round when wind is more of a factor. you didn't mention whether or not you were a handloader.

i still like the savage though. the ones i have demonstrate great triggers and accuracy, out of the box. the wood stocks on the 110's are typically birch, a great wood for guns, though boring to look at, but can be had cheap and are very prevalent. 

i'd cut a stock down for the girls, and keep a normal length stock for yourself. if it were me, i'd glass bed both stocks, since they'd be switched more often than normal.


----------

